
Where is the thread that was questioning Italy's coronavirus test numbers? - askaq4232
It is healthy to be able to ask questions that go against the main narrative.
======
dang
I don't know what thread you mean but HN Search is the way to find it, unless
it got killed completely:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=italy&sort=byDate&type=story)

Could it be
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22652758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22652758)?

